# 2015 focus completely dae, except for the radio



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The office Ford Focus. Parked it in the parking garage, next day dead as a doornail. No lights, no ignition noise, nothing. Radio works though. We are having it towed in so it isn't my problem to fix. Bets on what's going on? I think something that is supposed to be turning off isn't.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll guess battery, or the connections.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Put in a new battery and watch the dome lights come on.:surprise::wink2:


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Any other users of that vehicle own the same make & model ? 

Could also be bad security chip in key...


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought it might be a security code issue too.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

Bigplanz said:


> I thought it might be a security code issue too.


That's more than likely the case.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Sdyess said:


> That's more than likely the case.


It is a Ford after all.....


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not up to date with all the new features but with the security systems it's generally all or nothing, or at least the dome light would come on with the radio but it would be a no start.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

No crank, no click, no headlights. Radio came on but that's it. Tow truck driver tried to jump it. Nothing. Couldn't even get it in neutral. Had to open the hook and unhook something to shift it to neutral. It's at the dealer now.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Had a dead battery. Also, they did a recall upgrade to the BCM to ensure the engine wouldn't run even with the ignition switch turned to off.


----------

